

Ask HN: Reccomendations for adult study in IT (SF bay area) - pjd7

Hi HN,&lt;p&gt;I was wondering if you could provide some suggestions to a 30 year old sysadmin team lead who wants to gain a university based education in a related field (part-time)?&lt;p&gt;I currently do not hold any formal IT based qualifications (pending graduation of a diploma in network engineering from Tafe NSW Australia). I have over 12 years experience and work history that got me a work visa in the USA.&lt;p&gt;The ideal course would cover a moderate amount of programing &#x2F; software development units, management units &amp; project management. Any sysadmin type units would be nice too as they would hopefully get me some easier credits.&lt;p&gt;Ideally I would like to be able to complete the course work online, however a local presence in the SF bay area would be great for when I am stuck on some course work or want to get into a different environment to focus on my studies.&lt;p&gt;Can anyone recommend a &quot;good&quot; education provider with course&#x2F;s that meets my needs that is not going to cost over a 50k USD?
======
dennybritz
Two questions:

1\. What do you want to learn? Sysadmin stuff? Software development? Something
else?

2\. Is your goal pure "learning", or is your goal to get some kind of
degree/certification to put on your CV?

~~~
pjd7
I think I want something along the lines of:

1: I would prefer a mix of management/project management with software
engineering. I am not great at maths so I would like to avoid a course heavy
on stats and discrete math for example.

Hopefully the outcome of this is to give me options to progress down the
management track further. But also give me a reasonable option to move into
software development should I want to.

2: Degree/certification to put on my CV. While also still having enough of a
basis in software engineering to develop reasonable intermediate programing
skills and to keep me interested in the course work.

~~~
dennybritz
In that case I'm not sure. But since we're on HN: Start a side project and
make a business out of it. That way you'll get both engineering and business
management skills ;)

